# Crystallized Honey



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

I have not had to deal with crystalization yet. Tulip poplar honey from two years ago is still liquid, but I do need to dehydrate honey sometimes. I have a small refrigerator turned incubator with a digitally controlled heater and fan. Turn up the heat to 100° and set the jars in open top with a cloth cover. I imagine it would decrystalize the honey too.


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

One suggestion is not to put labels on or go beyond snug with your lids until just before point of sale. That way if you do need to any manipulations with the jars you can do so without risk of messing up your labels or lids.


----------



## BFD45 (May 25, 2017)

Eikel said:


> One suggestion is not to put labels on or go beyond snug with your lids until just before point of sale. That way if you do need to any manipulations with the jars you can do so without risk of messing up your labels or lids.


Very good point to remember!


----------



## BFD45 (May 25, 2017)

JWPalmer said:


> I have not had to deal with crystalization yet. Tulip poplar honey from two years ago is still liquid, but I do need to dehydrate honey sometimes. I have a small refrigerator turned incubator with a digitally controlled heater and fan. Turn up the heat to 100° and set the jars in open top with a cloth cover. I imagine it would decrystalize the honey too.


Nice setup!


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

I have two set ups. One is a simple continue heating pad in styrofoam box. I u with jars. 5 gallon buckets a cabinet with light bulb and a thermostat controller. I can and have done them in my clarifier with water filling it. When done for the season.


----------

